# Almond Extract?



## Psalm 23 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can I use almond extract for scent in cp?


----------



## IanT (Oct 31, 2009)

no I dont believe so....any of those types of extracts are going to have alcohols in them... so vanilla, almond, cocoa, and whatever other kind of extracts you can think of....

Alcohols will make your soap very prone to seizing... its worth a try but I would not experiment with a large batch...


----------



## Psalm 23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok.  I got a free box of soap stuff and it had almond extract in it.  I don't know what she used it for...maybe MP?  I guess I'll just make some snickerdoodles now...lol


----------



## IanT (Oct 31, 2009)

lol omg send some this way lol... snickerdoodles would be a waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAYYY better use than soap IMHO lol

mmmmmm I can taste them now


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 1, 2009)

Guess you're right Ian.....


----------

